# Best dip bait



## MogadoreRez87

Never used it personally. Just wanted to hear some opinions


----------



## CarpFreak5328

MogadoreRez87 said:


> Never used it personally. Just wanted to hear some opinions


sonnys dip bait is by far the best bait. Its rare to find in stores but just google it and u have to order it from sonny himself. IMO and experience its the best channel cat bait u can use, even better than any cut bait and 3x better than any other dipbait.
I have won many channel cat tournaments with it with people on both sides of me using cut or liver and wouldnt even get a bite.Even had a buddy that doesnt like dipbait used it and ordered a crap load of it after just two trips with it. Good luck and dont go on a date after a trip using that stuff lol.


----------



## Salamander

Totally agree with CarpFreak5328...sonnys dip bait!!


----------



## CarpFreak5328

Salamander said:


> Totally agree with CarpFreak5328...sonnys dip bait!!


Yep. Forgot to mention that sonnys is the only dipbait ive used that catches the monster channel cats to, unlike the other dipbaits.


----------



## Dana.Birrell

Gander Mountain in Hilliard Ohio carries it.


----------



## FlashGordon

Sonny's. Don't use nothin' else.


----------



## Dana.Birrell

FlashGordon said:


> Sonny's. Don't use nothin' else.


This is *exactly* what I thought when I read this thread.


----------



## FlashGordon

Dana.Birrell said:


> This is *exactly* what I thought when I read this thread.


I knew you were!


----------



## Dana.Birrell

You missed the spit break between. Priceless.


----------



## CarpFreak5328

Dana.Birrell said:


> You missed the spit break between. Priceless.


yep better off buying it from sonny website to save money but it ya want to use it sooner cause it takes a week to ship ur not bad off buying a jar from a store to try out. Trust me was fishing with cut and liver bait for 15yrs for channel and once i used sonnys game over.


----------



## canoe carp killer

CarpFreak5328 said:


> yep better off buying it from sonny website to save money but it ya want to use it sooner cause it takes a week to ship ur not bad off buying a jar from a store to try out. Trust me was fishing with cut and liver bait for 15yrs for channel and once i used sonnys game over.


Better than cut and liver for channels? How do u rig it? I'm interested in trying it. How much does a jar run on average?


----------



## CarpFreak5328

canoe carp killer said:


> Better than cut and liver for channels? How do u rig it? I'm interested in trying it. How much does a jar run on average?


Oh yes, Every now and a great then liver or cut slightly out fished it but not very often. I dont know how many times i would be bank fishing at indian or dware lake and have 2 to 3 other groups of people using liver or cut shad and i would outfish them 5-1 everytime and there like what the hell are u using lol. If u buy it from the store i think its like 5 bucks for a i think like a 1 in a half to 2 pound peanut butter like tub. That will last maybe 2 to 3 really good trips.U just buy dipworms from the store they come pre tied and all u do is hook em up with a snap swivel. Then ya dip it in the bait and throw it out with as little weight as possible in still water and a slide sinker in current. The only downfall is if ur fishing heavy current u gotta redip every half hour or so. Good luck buddy.


----------



## FlashGordon

canoe carp killer said:


> Better than cut and liver for channels? How do u rig it? I'm interested in trying it. How much does a jar run on average?


They were $4.99 a jar at all the hardware stores back in Iowa. I'd guess $6-7 here.

Doc's catfish worm on a carolina rig.

http://bottomdwellerstackle.com/gallery/docs_catfish_bait/super_worm_orange.jpg


----------



## fishingful

I use sponge hooks and put half a crawler on the hooks then dip it. I have gone to shrimp. My boat, Car and Fiance' love me for it lol. It smells bad. I use Bowkers


----------



## canoe carp killer

Ok, I've heard so much about this crap that of its half as good as everyone says I'll be very happy. Ordered a 45 ounce pail last night lol. I think it was $16.99. Only thing I didn't like about the ordering process was that it didn't give an estimated delivery date. I also don't think it was direct from sonnys where I ordered it. Couldn't find the actual sonnys site so I just ordered from the first listed site online.


----------



## ducky152000

you guys are telling me this dip bait will out fish fresh cut shad on 8lb plus channels? whats the largest channel you guys caught on this stuff? I'm doubtful that it is really better than fresh cut bait on big channel cats. small channels yea.


----------



## canoe carp killer

ducky152000 said:


> you guys are telling me this dip bait will out fish fresh cut shad on 8lb plus channels? whats the largest channel you guys caught on this stuff? I'm doubtful that it is really better than fresh cut bait on big channel cats. small channels yea.


If u promise to be nice, I'll let u use some lol. I have the same thought about it not being as great as claimed, but lots of people swear by it. I had to give it a try. The company responded to my email and said it will be shipped today. I will post results soon hopefully


----------



## NoMercy071311

Which do you prefer original or blooded?


----------



## canoe carp killer

I've never used the stuff, I got the blooded.


----------



## MogadoreRez87

Thanks guys


----------



## CarpFreak5328

original works better. Thats what the bigger ones prefer most of the time. And yea it alot of times it will outfish cut for bigger channels. The biggest i caught on it was a 15lb. Its the only dipbait ive found that does get the bigger ones. All the others u get from the stores wont really catch much over 3-4lbs.


----------



## ducky152000

CarpFreak5328 said:


> original works better. Thats what the bigger ones prefer most of the time. And yea it alot of times it will outfish cut for bigger channels. The biggest i caught on it was a 15lb. Its the only dipbait ive found that does get the bigger ones. All the others u get from the stores wont really catch much over 3-4lbs.


no kidding. good to know if I ever fish for channel cats I may try me some. usually I try to stay away from channel cats.


----------



## Thor

ducky, can't you use the channel cats for bait ?! Some of those flatheads could prob eat small dogs!


----------



## ducky152000

Thor said:


> ducky, can't you use the channel cats for bait ?! Some of those flatheads could prob eat small dogs!


 yep I use 8 to 12 inch channels for bait once in awhile.


----------



## canoe carp killer

CarpFreak5328 said:


> original works better. Thats what the bigger ones prefer most of the time. And yea it alot of times it will outfish cut for bigger channels. The biggest i caught on it was a 15lb. Its the only dipbait ive found that does get the bigger ones. All the others u get from the stores wont really catch much over 3-4lbs.


Dam it!! Wish I would've asked before buying a giant Pail of the blooded lol.


----------



## jkeeney20

canoe carp killer said:


> Dam it!! Wish I would've asked before buying a giant Pail of the blooded lol.


I was a die hard cut bait guy until a few years ago. Now I won't hardly use anything else besides Sonnys, and yes I love the BLOODED the best. Ive used it all over the USA and it works. I was at KY lake 2 weeks ago (where I stock up usually) and we caught over 40 channels in a few hours with it, and we had several fish over 8lb....just went out yesterday on the Scioto river close to my house and caught 15 in 2 hours on it, with 3 over 5lb. So i'm a believer!


----------



## canoe carp killer

jkeeney20 said:


> I was a die hard cut bait guy until a few years ago. Now I won't hardly use anything else besides Sonnys, and yes I love the BLOODED the best. Ive used it all over the USA and it works. I was at KY lake 2 weeks ago (where I stock up usually) and we caught over 40 channels in a few hours with it, and we had several fish over 8lb....just went out yesterday on the Scioto river close to my house and caught 15 in 2 hours on it, with 3 over 5lb. So i'm a believer!


What kind of dip rig do u use? A lot that I'm seeing have little tiny treble hooks on them and seem like the channels would have to get gut hooked in order to be hooked...


----------



## jkeeney20

canoe carp killer said:


> What kind of dip rig do u use? A lot that I'm seeing have little tiny treble hooks on them and seem like the channels would have to get gut hooked in order to be hooked...


I use the small sponges with trebles for smaller ones, but when i target the larger ones i make my own. I cut a circle into a sponge, and punch a small hole into center with a hole puncher. I then do it the same as the trebles, but use larger single hooks. Works pretty well


----------



## CarpFreak5328

What i do is i use ur regular dipworm but i take the treble off it and put a #2 size treble in its place. Single hooks work well to. I just use a slip sinker rig for rivers and a medium sized split shot for lakes or still water, u cant go wrong with either sonnys bait.


----------



## CarpFreak5328

i also found it sticks really good to the hog wild dipworms with the sponges on the end.


----------



## canoe carp killer

Awesome, thanks guys. I can't wait to get my order and give it a try. Looks like I'll be trying it out on vacation in Tennessee at Douglas lake next week too. Don't know if there are any cats there, but i guess I'll find out lol.


----------



## Nate In Parma Hts

I've NEVER caught anything on dip baits, or the other prepared catfish baits out there. 

Tried Sonny's, Magic Bait, Secret 7, and countless others, and nothing. Always had the best luck with cut bait, nightcrawlers, shrimp, and every once in a while liver. 

I've giving up trying the prepared stuff and sticking with what's always worked. Hope you have better luck than I have...


----------



## canoe carp killer

Got my order today. It smells, but I can't say it looks or smells any different than most of the dip baits. I'll have to post back this weekend when I get a chance to use it


----------



## canoe carp killer




----------



## CarpFreak5328

Yep thats the stuff lol. Good luck to ya, and the best thing about sonnys is that if u dont get a bite within 30min move. Do ur own experiment one pole with cut and the other with sonnys you will be surprised.


----------



## canoe carp killer

Used it last night in our favorite portion of the river and didn't get a single bit in two hours lol. In the river that stuff comes off really quickly. Hopefully I'll do better in lakes with it. I mostly fish the Scioto though, so that kind of sucks


----------



## Shaun69007

I hate to say it. I am Mr. Shad! my buddy uses the stuff and he has been converted from shad himself. I went out to Buckeye and fished with him a couple Fridays ago. I threw one rod out with creek chub and another one with the Sonnys. 26 fish got caught 24 with the dip and 2 with the creek chub. Long story short my Sonny's got delivered last Saturday.


----------



## canoe carp killer

Shaun69007 said:


> I hate to say it. I am Mr. Shad! my buddy uses the stuff and he has been converted from shad himself. I went out to Buckeye and fished with him a couple Fridays ago. I threw one rod out with creek chub and another one with the Sonnys. 26 fish got caught 24 with the dip and 2 with the creek chub. Long story short my Sonny's got delivered last Saturday.


Nice!! Original or blooded?


----------



## Ducksnbucks

Salamander said:


> Totally agree with CarpFreak5328...sonnys dip bait!!


----------



## Shaun69007

canoe carp killer said:


> Nice!! Original or blooded?


 original


----------



## canoe carp killer

I've used the blooded about four times now and haven't caught anything at all on it. It seems just like the rest of the dip baits lol.


----------



## CPK

canoe carp killer said:


> I've used the blooded about four times now and haven't caught anything at all on it. It seems just like the rest of the dip baits lol.


Seems just like all the other times I go fishing with you... Haha


----------



## CarpFreak5328

weird i just mainly fish lakes with it. Unless i go down to the muskingum river and me and my buddy will go through a big pale of sonnys in a trip or two.


----------



## polebender

canoe carp killer said:


> I've used the blooded about four times now and haven't caught anything at all on it. It seems just like the rest of the dip baits lol.


I think you've been had by partners in the Sonny's Bait Co.! Lol!


----------



## CarpFreak5328

nope my friend, just personal experience.


----------



## NooB24

Sonny's is good stuff, it's works and I've caught plenty of nice channels on it.. but in my opinion after doin tests is that secret 7 you team catfish is the best, stuff is like cocaine to channel cats, big ones too


----------



## BigMha

I use Sonny's blood bait. Works good on channels and small blues


----------



## BigMha

Caught on sonny's


----------



## BigMha

Caught him on Sonny's


----------



## TClark

I'm going to have to try some of this stuff. I usually use the standard channel cat baits as mentioned earlier.

I am wondering...could one use like bass tube lures...soft plastics? Punch a hole in one then fill the tube with Sony's?

What ya think?? ;-)


----------



## BigMha

Don't know. Give it a try and let me know how it works out.


----------

